# Bristol drinks?



## xenon (Sep 23, 2012)

How to sell an idea.

It's Autumn, pissing down and you might get to meet me, does anyone fancy meeting for drinks in Bristol at some point in the soonish?

Probably somewhere central. Nothing mad... Maybe a bit mad, if you like. Somewhere that serves beer and food, you know, like a ppub.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 23, 2012)

*raise hand*

well, I'm probably coming to bristol for a course the week after next, and would need to stop overnight at least, so a minimum of a cheeky half would seem in order, hopefully not on my tod.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Perhaps I ought to make an effort this time


----------



## dervish (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, g'wan then. 

Free most evenings now, Bedminster has some nice pubs too.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2012)

yay. So could be at least 3 of us. Yeah, I live in Bedminster. The Hare's quite good. Just thinking might be easier for peple to meet centrally.

Feel free to suggest somewhere if anyone's got a preference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2012)

Central please so I don't have to worry about my bike all night ...


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2012)

I unfortunately have left the Mecca of the South West, but have a good if you do it.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 25, 2012)

I might be able to get along for a pint. 

The Volunteer Tavern is good, near Cabot Circus and does food in the evenings:

http://volunteertavern.co.uk/


----------



## astral (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in, location/time dependant.


----------



## dervish (Sep 25, 2012)

The Cottage? Kinda south central, but has nice outside space, and space to lock up bikes.


----------



## xenon (Sep 25, 2012)

Cottage is a decent pub. Presume you mean the one opposite the Pump House. (Just checking.) If everyone's fine with that. Any thoughts on days / times? Myself, can't do this weekend, Fri 5th or Tue 9th October.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 26, 2012)

The Cottage? That's in sodding Somerset intit? And a bit too Harvester like for my taste, even since Butcombe took it over.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll come if it's on the tuesday.


----------



## astral (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll come so long as it isn't on a Tuesday.


----------



## xenon (Sep 27, 2012)

It's like one of those, you only have 2 ropes and 3 peple to rescue puzzle...

Right, so.

I can't work out how to add a poll.

I'll go any night except this weekend, the 5th or the 9th (or the 20th but that seems ages away.)

Just throwing it out there, Tuesday 2nd? Thursday 4th? Don't mind the Cottage otherwise what about Stag and Hounds Old Market or King William on King street.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

wed and mon also good for me.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2012)

Stag and hounds is shit unless there is a gig on.


----------



## xenon (Sep 28, 2012)

1930, King William Wednesday 3rd. Bike locks opposite the pub etc.

?


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 28, 2012)

Announcing a meet up 83 years after it happened, no wonder Bristol meetups are rare occasions.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2012)

xenon said:


> 1930, King William Wednesday 3rd. Bike locks opposite the pub etc.
> 
> ?


http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/29/2966/



> "Ale House" with no, well, ale! OK, fizzy Sam Smiths but nowt else. Shame, as it is a lovely interior.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Stag and hounds is shit unless there is a gig on.


 
Indeed. Unlike the Volunteer Tavern which is just over the road! And which has good beer.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/29/2966/


 
Is that a ' I'm not digging the venue'? Where would you like to go?


----------



## xenon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm running out of dates I can do now. neither 5th, 9th, 11 - 13th, 20th.

Thought the King William did proper ale... But then, I don't drink the stuff so not paid attention. Having read, the Volunteer Tavern on New street by Cabbott's Circus, sounds alright.

 So what about there this Wednesday 3rd 730. That's the one in the evening.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Is that a ' I'm not digging the venue'? Where would you like to go?


I regret I'm only familiar with a few country pubs where I've stopped for lunch on cycle rides.
It might be academic anyway as I have the lurgy ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this still happening? I get the feeling it has died a death.....I would not be able to make tonight anyway. Would be nice to meet some Urbs I have not met before.

I see GG around all the time but he is always in a world of his own.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> I see GG around all the time but he is always in a world of his own.....


----------



## xenon (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I guess it's not happening tonight anyway. If someone wants to suggest a date, aside next Thu or Fri (can do Tuesday now..)

Get well soon GG.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks 

I should be better by the weekend.


----------



## dervish (Oct 5, 2012)

Odd, didn't get any alerts for any of those earlier posts. 

I'm around any early evening next week. I work all around town so can get to any pub. I'm probably finishing work this afternoon at about 4 ish near college green so can meet people there if anyone wants to get organised. If not Monday, at the cottage at 5ish is my vote.


----------



## astral (Oct 5, 2012)

Next week is crazily bad for me.  I could do the week after though.  If not, I'll wander along next time.


----------



## xenon (Oct 14, 2012)

*bump*
Er, couldn't do last week. Any days except Fri or Sat is good for me next when evers.

A Thursday evening, in town. That Volunteer place? 

Discuss. (or not)


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2012)

This thursday evening in town??


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2012)

I could fit Thursday into my hectic social schedule.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

Not going to make it out this thursday, off to america on friday!


----------



## astral (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't really do this thursday either.  Have fun in the US though fM.

I'll be doing the zombie walk next weekend (27th) if any of the Bristol Urbs fancy a pint after that.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 16, 2012)

Any votes for the Bag of Nails in Hotwells? I shan't be there but I found my way to the landlord's blog from the Guardian CiF and it looks like a good place.

http://sagaofnails.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

astral said:


> I can't really do this thursday either. Have fun in the US though fM.
> 
> I'll be doing the zombie walk next weekend (27th) if any of the Bristol Urbs fancy a pint after that.


 
Damn, I would have brought lil fraction to that if I'd not been in the states.  

(bit of a first world problem there)


----------



## JTG (Oct 16, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> Any votes for the Bag of Nails in Hotwells? I shan't be there but I found my way to the landlord's blog from the Guardian CiF and it looks like a good place.
> 
> http://sagaofnails.blogspot.co.uk/


Go to the Hope & Anchor instead


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2012)

Doesn't look like this week then. I'm in doors. But I can go out...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2012)

Bag of Nails we LOVED when we returned there during that brief heatwave at the end of May. Blogbloke there knows his beers, and music too, even if he's given up blogging. We were very happy to realise the place was back open after a long period closed last year.

We'll be back in Bristol the w/e of Saturday 17th November. Happy to meet people then, we're mainly there for Nevile Staples' gig in the Fleece Sat night, but will be out and about for a much longer spell ... and the Bag will only be one of the venues ....


----------



## big eejit (Oct 20, 2012)

If you go the bag try the three tuns over the road. Possibly the best pub in Bristol since arbor ales took it over.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes, we know the Three Tuns very well. Tis cool as fuck  

Probably staying in Travelodge just below there, too


----------



## xenon (Oct 21, 2012)

Is the 3 tuns the one by the library. Further along that road that leads to the college? Haven't been there for ages. I should have a look.

What's the Mardike like now days? I've only been there once and was sick in the gutter outside


----------



## big eejit (Oct 23, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes, we know the Three Tuns very well. Tis cool as fuck
> 
> Probably staying in Travelodge just below there, too


 
When are you staying? Maybe we could meet up then?



xenon said:


> Is the 3 tuns the one by the library. Further along that road that leads to the college? Haven't been there for ages. I should have a look.
> 
> What's the Mardike like now days? I've only been there once and was sick in the gutter outside


 
It is the one along the library. Used to be rather mangy but really well done now. And lots of great Arbor ales if you like that sort of thing. Haven't been the Mardyke for ages. Is it still going?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2012)

big eejit said:


> When are you staying? Maybe we could meet up then?


 
W/e of Sat Nov 17th -- we'll be along for the Nevile Staples gig at the Fleece mainly, but we'll also be circulating the Bris ale pubs on the Sat and Sun too


----------



## xenon (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm guessing the Mardike's still going. The couple that run it own my local the Corrination, now too. Beer's a lot cheaper than it was before. Though it's lost something of it's old, sorta charm. I partly blame the lack of carpet.


----------

